# $12+/hr jobs I can work part time with an AA - suggestions?



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

So I'm attending college, and will be for some time. I have enough income through financial aid during the semester that I _could_ not work and scrape by. 
I have two problems:

1) Limited availability of hours when I can work.
2) Limited hourly pay.

Without problem 2, problem 1 would be very minor. Vice a versa is also true, but I'm not quitting school to support myself. That's backwards.

So I have 3 AA's in liberal arts (GE's + half of the engineering pre-req's +1 health class = 3AA's much to my surprise). They are in: Math and Science, social and behavioural science, and Arts and Humanities.

Can anyone think of a job that cares (and will pay me more because they care) that I have any of those three AA's - and is flexible in hours and open to me working weekends or around 10-15 hours per week?
The only jobs I can think of are university jobs like a lab assistant (ooh yay I work with toxic chemicals!) and things like that. Also, my summer income is entirely earned - read no financial aid at all. I'm thinking something clerical.

I do have a job in food service (crap, I'm quitting a couple weeks into August) and a job in the auto parts industry. I just got a promotion (go me!) and it comes with a raise, but even so I don't think it will be more than $10 an hour by the time I graduate.

Suggestions?


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

What about the college library? 
Online Content writing if you can find people who will give you work though im not sure about the pay but im quite sure it;ll be more.


----------



## Mr.wise (Jul 19, 2011)

Im sure youll figure something out if you evenly divide your time with your free time (If your a chill out an hour or two guy, i think your free time is highly important to you, unless your diving deep in your studies and work you should at least have an hour or two of free time)

Then you question what you really want out of your life and think for the future only.

Your studies or your money? I suggest you find some money making allies around you and use your resources to your advantage to support yourself on a more lazy level.

By working together with other like minded people, you can easily find more connections and greater job/business opportunities.

Good luck.


----------



## SpilledMilk (Jul 19, 2011)

Tutoring, mowing lawns/yardwork, taking care of old people, scrap metal scavenger, waiter...

...these are all things which I know from personal experience to have paid above $12/hr. on average if you're good/efficient at what you do.

Or you can take weird shifts that pay extra at warehouses and other businesses.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

There are a zillion on-campus jobs beyond lab assistant positions. That will be your best bet if you want to find someone who actually will be sympathetic to your academic workload and willing to give you as little as ten hours per week. 

Your university probably has some sort of online job posting center where campus employers can post openings for students.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

The only major problem with university jobs is that they have a habit of being very short term and unstable - like 1 semester or half a summer. 
This guy I'm working for now is very sympathetic, and I'm going to be working 2 days a week, but that leaves the ever awful problem of needing full time work over the summer. I guess I'll solve it when I have to next year. If I find a place with low enough rent, maybe I won't need to make significantly more money than the 30-ish hours I'm working per week now over the summer.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Work for ChaCha! (242-242)


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

MrShatter said:


> Work for ChaCha! (242-242)


Wut. 


10chars


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

William I am said:


> Wut.
> 
> 
> 10chars


That text questions get answers place. I'd guess they have pretty flexible hours, and it all takes place on your laptop.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

MrShatter said:


> That text questions get answers place. I'd guess they have pretty flexible hours, and it all takes place on your laptop.


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!  That is a pretty darn cool idea... getting paid to research random stuff? That's a very darn cool idea... Thank you!


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

William I am said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!  That is a pretty darn cool idea... getting paid to research random stuff? That's a very darn cool idea... Thank you!


Why you're very welcome :laughing:!


----------



## SpilledMilk (Jul 19, 2011)

I tried it a few years back. Dunno how it is today. But based on my previous experience, it's not worth its hype. You get paid based on ratings and speed. Oftentimes people ask you the most nonsensical questions, and get frustrated when you ask them to clarify. Also, it probably won't look as good on a resume as a "real" job would. There's no manager to call for references, and the interview will likely to have never even heard of Cha Cha.


----------



## CountD (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm not going to lie to you, today an AA has very little value in the workforce. If you want to make $12+/hour, go find a construction company to work for. They typically do different jobs at all kinds of hours, and the jobs come sometimes sporadically. I did that when I was a teenager. It's hard work, but pays reasonably well and has flexibility.


----------



## laxlax10289 (Jul 18, 2011)

An AA is practically useless. In this economy it's even hard for a BS to get a job that corresponds exactly to his/her major.

1) If you know how to drive well and can drive stick, be a hotel valet at a nice hotel. You occasionally get baller tips from drunk highrollers if you work the night shift. (~8 hourly, plus the day's tips split between all the valets)

2) Liquor store stock/cashiers pay well (~20/hr), primarily because of the dangers of working in one.

3) Internships pay decently, depending on your major and the company. Large corporations pay interns well (~15-25/hr) depending on your major and credit count. Engineering, computer science, and business-related internships pay the most, but corporations such as Lockheed Martin, Boeing, Goldman Sachs, J.P. Morgan Chase, etc. have positions designated as "non-technical" for non-technical majors.


----------

